# GPU on gkrellm?



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2010)

Not sure where to ask this. Is any plugin to take GPU temp of my NVIDIA on gkrellm?


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.mulliner.org/collin/gkibm-acpi.php ...err you said nvidia gpu, so I'm not sure that will help you.  

Perhaps you could get this working for you: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gklmsensors/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2010)

> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gklmsensors/


Make Failed with error:

```
gcc -Wall -fPIC -Wall `gtk-config --cflags` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk` -c sensors.c
sensors.c:15:29: error: [B]gkrellm/gkrellm.h: No such file or directory[/B]
sensors.c:32: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
sensors.c:33: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
sensors.c:34: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
sensors.c:38: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'sensor_unit'
sensors.c:46: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
sensors.c:47: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
sensors.c:48: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'style_id'
sensors.c:50: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
sensors.c:52: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
sensors.c:54: error: expected ')' before 'data'
sensors.c:61: error: expected ')' before 'data'
sensors.c: In function 'NewSensorItem':
sensors.c:69: warning: implicit declaration of function 'malloc'
sensors.c:69: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'malloc'
sensors.c:70: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strdup'
sensors.c:70: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'strdup'
sensors.c: At top level:
sensors.c:76: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'panel_expose_event'
sensors.c: In function 'Temperature':
sensors.c:87: error: 'sensor_unit' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:87: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
sensors.c:87: error: for each function it appears in.)
sensors.c:88: warning: control reaches end of non-void function
sensors.c: At top level:
sensors.c:91: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'gint'
sensors.c:96: error: expected ')' before 'data'
sensors.c:115: error: expected ')' before 'first_create'
sensors.c:148: error: expected ')' before '*' token
sensors.c:184: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'sensor_pos'
sensors.c:196: error: expected ')' before 'data'
sensors.c: In function 'update_plugin':
sensors.c:220: error: 'gint' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:220: error: expected ';' before 'pos'
sensors.c:222: error: 'GK' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:224: error: 'pos' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:225: warning: implicit declaration of function 'g_list_foreach'
sensors.c:225: error: 'decals' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:225: error: 'UpdateDecal' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:226: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gkrellm_draw_panel_layers'
sensors.c:226: error: 'panel' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c: At top level:
sensors.c:233: error: expected ')' before '*' token
sensors.c:253: error: expected ')' before 'data'
sensors.c:268: error: expected ')' before 'data'
sensors.c:288: error: expected ')' before '*' token
sensors.c: In function 'SynchronizeEntries':
sensors.c:296: error: 'sensors' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:296: error: 'FreeSensorItem' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:297: warning: implicit declaration of function 'g_list_free'
sensors.c:299: error: 'sensors_entries' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:299: error: 'SynchronizeEntry' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c: At top level:
sensors.c:304: error: expected ')' before '*' token
sensors.c:313: error: expected ')' before '*' token
sensors.c: In function 'apply_plugin_config':
sensors.c:344: error: 'gint' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:344: error: expected ';' before 'h'
sensors.c:347: error: 'sensor_unit' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:347: warning: implicit declaration of function 'GTK_TOGGLE_BUTTON'
sensors.c:347: error: 'sensor_unit_check' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:347: error: invalid type argument of '->'
sensors.c:350: error: 'decals' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:350: error: 'FreeDecal' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:352: error: 'h' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:352: error: 'panel' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:353: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gkrellm_destroy_panel'
sensors.c:355: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gkrellm_monitor_height_adjust'
sensors.c:360: warning: implicit declaration of function 'CreateDecals'
sensors.c:343: warning: unused variable 'context'
sensors.c: At top level:
sensors.c:364: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
sensors.c:377: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
sensors.c:386: error: expected ')' before 'data'
sensors.c:396: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'is_name'
sensors.c: In function 'FindFormat':
sensors.c:406: error: 'GList' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:406: error: 'result' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:409: warning: implicit declaration of function 'g_list_find_custom'
sensors.c:409: error: 'sensors' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:409: error: 'is_name' undeclared (first use in this function)
sensors.c:411: warning: control reaches end of non-void function
sensors.c: At top level:
sensors.c:413: error: expected ')' before 'data'
sensors.c:459: error: expected ')' before 'data'
sensors.c:510: error: expected ')' before '*' token
sensors.c:564: error: expected ')' before '*' token
sensors.c:621: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'plugin_mon'
sensors.c:651: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/emberdaemon/Downloads/gklmsensors.
```


----------

